

Earning Money using Electric Cars - rrrazdan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2011/05/electric_cars

======
rrrazdan
The utility and scale of the idea in the future could be enormous. Imagine a
giant, distributed battery grid. The only difference is that these batteries
also power cars.

